# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  How to Calculate ANTILOG in EXCEL SHEET?

## Parag

Can you please guide me about calculation of Antilog in the excel sheet.

Regards

----------

Hi

Have you searched Google Groups for this? Here's one thread:
http://groups.google.com/group/micro...21c617bb046d35

Andy.

"Parag" <Parag@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:14417233-8C5D-456A-B302-67E5E2872251@microsoft.com...
> Can you please guide me about calculation of Antilog in the excel sheet.
>
> Regards
>
>

----------


## Jerry W. Lewis

Log base what?  All of the following are antilogs that return x

=EXP(LN(x))
=10^LOG10(x)
=b^LOG(x,b)

Jerry

"Parag" wrote:

> Can you please guide me about calculation of Antilog in the excel sheet.
>
> Regards

----------


## Bernard Liengme

Definition of LOG: if  x = 10^y, then y is said to be the log(base 10) of x
It is the number that 10 must be raised to to generate x
So if you know the log of a number (you know y), then you can find x using x
= 10^y
In Excel =10^A1

If you want natural logs replace 10 by e (exp(1))
Natural antilog =EXP(A1)
best wishes
--
Bernard V Liengme
www.stfx.ca/people/bliengme
remove caps from email

<Andy> wrote in message news:OcRsBFLVGHA.5288@TK2MSFTNGP14.phx.gbl...
> Hi
>
> Have you searched Google Groups for this? Here's one thread:
> http://groups.google.com/group/micro...21c617bb046d35
>
> Andy.
>
> "Parag" <Parag@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:14417233-8C5D-456A-B302-67E5E2872251@microsoft.com...
>> Can you please guide me about calculation of Antilog in the excel sheet.
>>
>> Regards
>>
>>
>
>

----------


## mkershaw

In MS Excel 2010, click an empty cell and select Autosum from the menu bar in the Home tab. Then select - more functions - math - Power - OK. In the dialog box that pops up, insert the base as the Number field (e.g. 10 for base 10), then insert the number (that you want the anti-log for) in the Power field and click OK. You can insert a cell location as the Power field (e.g. A1).

----------

